# We got snow in Bama!(pic heavy)



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Some more...


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We could barely see the horses!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

WHAT!!!!!!!?

Lucky!!! Looks so nice!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It was nice! It came and was about gone in a few hours. Then it was a slushy nasty mess! There is supposed to be some frozen roads tomorrow too. That sucks.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

That's awesome. I live in Ohio and we have no snow which is odd for this time of year.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am Virginia and we got 9" yesterday. My Toy Fox Terrier is NOT impressed!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Lucky wasn't impressed at all either. Notice she's not in any of the pictures. She went out and did her potty stuff, and back in the house she went, and on the couch she stayed! LOL!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Hahaha, I would hardly call that snow :wink: Looks like the dogs were having fun though! 

We got 3 feet of snow here last friday, there was a 7 foot drift behind my house due to it all blowing against the house and our back door was snowed in! We are supposed to get around another foot here today. I find it so funny seeing people on here get excited about almost no snow :tongue: I really have to try to start remembering that mother nature isn't so generous with the snow in other places and that we are lucky here


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

You got more snow in Alabama than we have in New York... crazy!

Anyway, looks like the dogs had fun-- I love the horse pictures, too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is that the first time you've ever had snow Jenny? It looks like it was a snow storm with all the snow flakes coming down.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It wasn't the first time, but we don't often get snow like that here. It was coming down hard, and the some was blowing so hard it made it difficult to get good pictures. Just north of us had thunder snow. It was the first snow for Shadow though, and he thaught it was the best stuff ever!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Kassandra said:


> Hahaha, I would hardly call that snow :wink: Looks like the dogs were having fun though!
> 
> We got 3 feet of snow here last friday, there was a 7 foot drift behind my house due to it all blowing against the house and our back door was snowed in! We are supposed to get around another foot here today. I find it so funny seeing people on here get excited about almost no snow :tongue: I really have to try to start remembering that mother nature isn't so generous with the snow in other places and that we are lucky here


lol! And you can keep it too! The mess of it reminded me why I hate snow.

It's pretty, but that's about all.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

oh not fair! I was hoping for snow the entire day, but we didn't see a single flake!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

It was fun at first, but after a few hours I would have gladly shared with you!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> You got more snow in Alabama than we have in New York... crazy!
> 
> Anyway, looks like the dogs had fun-- I love the horse pictures, too.



That's cause NYC is like a bubble that protects you from weather, idk if its all the buildings or what but I was there years ago and it started raining, only in the city (where there are tons of skyscrapers) it was a light sprinkle and only just outside those skyscrapers it was raining pretty hard...


We've had plenty up here in upstate, but the first couple of weeks of January were warm for this time of year so everything melted, but I'm sure it will be back...


----------

